# Micrófono inalámbrico por FM



## reals (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola, quería saber si alguien me puede pasar un circuito de un microfono inalambrico que transmita en FM a una distancia de 200m , o alguna manera de incrementar la distancia con uno que transmite a 10 metros , gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 29, 2006)

Holas.reals.que microfono tienes...o mejor dicho en frecuencia transmite y que modulacion tiene...pero en en terminos generales podrias anexarle un amplificador de RF ( simple amplificador clase C )justoala salida de antena si el espacio dentro del microfono te lo permite...

Otro metodo es hacer uno nuevo pero al hacerlo deveberas hacer el receptor tb (podrias hacer uno que calce  en la banda comercial de FM) para esto mira el tema "proyecto con BA1404" ahy ahy un simple transmisor de FM que le puedes conectar una capsula de microfono  y cumpliria con tus requerimentos de distancia...

BYE!


----------



## gabolema (Oct 1, 2006)

Hola,
Encontré este circuito en Pablín:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm
Tengo una duda respecto a la bobina. Cómo la hago? Se pueden comprar? No dice el diámetro, importa?
La otra duda que tengo, es si a eso le conecto el micrófono, es decir le conecto un jack hembra al transmisor, y al jack hembra le enchufo el micrófono con el jack macho, o si se ajusta al micrófono sin tener que hacer esa conexión.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Julian David (Oct 1, 2006)

HOLA gabolema, mira. Lo que tu dices sobre el empalme del microfono con el macho y el hembra y todo lo qu especificaste en la pregunta se puede hacer y esta correcto esa conexion si quieres la puedes hacer. Pero no es justamente nesesaria mejor dicho hacer lo que tu dijiste es puro lujo es para que tu dispositivo te quede mejor presentado y te de la opcion de extraer el microfono cuando quieras.

Pero bien puede tomar dos cables (o caimanes) y conectar las dos entradas del circuito (un Vcc y un GND) al plug del microfono.

El PLUG se divide en dos, una barra la primera la mas grande y la segunda la mas chiquitica, normalmente las dos estan separadas por un banda pequeda que es un aislante.


----------



## gabolema (Oct 2, 2006)

Julián,
Gracias por la respuesta! Ahora me queda por saber el tema de la bobina...se puede comprar? Cómo la hago? (ya que no dice el diámetro, ni el espesor del hilo...)
Muchas gracias


----------



## Julian David (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola gabolema, mira, si pones atensión al circuito impreso que aparece abajo sale una especie de espiral esa espiral hace las veces de bobina para tu circuito para que no tengas que hacer por si sabes hacere una bobina es medio complicado y canson.

Eso  se puede hacer con EAGLE (Si no sabes me avisas te explico) guardando bien las especificaciones que dice alli mismo en la pagina, el grosor del camino y el numero de vueltas en la espiral importan muchisimo en el valor de la inductancia.

Si lo vas a hacer en circuito impreso hazlo como dice alli mismo en la pagina.
Si deseas conocer el valor de la inductancion te digo que es como complicado tendrias que conocer bien la fisica del plano la geometria, las propiedades de la pista como el material del conductor y de la placa  aplicar la ley de biot y savat, luego de las leyes de maxwel y seria terrible ese calculo. Te recominedo usa sencillamente la espiral que sale alli igualita como esta.

Gracias y que estes bien, si tiene alguna inquietud me avisas.
Te peudo hacer una pregutna, alli tienes el circuito de envio (emisor) y el receptor?


----------



## gabolema (Oct 3, 2006)

julián, gracias nuevamente!
no estoy seguro de haber entendido. Me dices que si yo lo hago con el circuito impreso, no tengo que hacer la bobina? (o sea que el espiral ese actúa como bobina?)
Última pregunta: que significa el WLK que aparece arriba del espiral?
Gracias!


----------



## maximo (Oct 3, 2006)

buenos dias a todos ando buscando ayuda..necesito un microfono que pueda transmitir a una distancia de casi 200 metros en fm alguien tiene algo asi?


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2006)

Te mando un link con un circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

No lo he probado, pero los circuitos de esta pagina me han dado buen resultado siempre.


----------



## Jorf (Oct 4, 2006)

No me anduvo ese circuito!


----------



## VichoT (Oct 4, 2006)

Holas.Jorf..por loque vi el cto es sencillo  verifica nuevamente las conexiones que esten tal cual el esquema...verifica los valores de cada elemento y su tolerancia y estado....Hablando de L1 como la hiciste en el impreso o con una forma(tradicional)?????
 Estos item aunque parezcan absurdos son la 1º causa de que los ctos no funcionen como esperamos...si ya pasaste estas prueba te recomeindo comenzar a aislar etapas...1º elimina  la ultima etapa (amplificadora de RF) si esta estamal ajustada no tendras salida  en la antena... si no corre sin la ultima etapa elimina la 1º(amplificación de audio) una mala polarizacion del amplificador de audio podria generar un amlfuncionamiento enel modular..y como esta todo comprimido y reducido tb afectaria al oscilador...

Si nada de esto funciona.... entonces rebisa nuevamente el bjt si esta en buen estado...no basta con medir continuidad entre susterminales sinoque preferiblemente montalo en un cto sencillo donde trabaje en su recta lineal.

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Oct 4, 2006)

Lo hice en el circuito impreso, con todos los valores correctos, sin embargo no renegué mucho, no anduvo lo guardé y listo. Tengo varios esquemas más hechos.

Te hago una consulta, tengo uno que anda muy bien aunque con poco alcance, ese no es el problema, sino que al eliminar el micrófono y poner una línea de audio no anda, me dijeron algo de las impedancias pero no entendí muy bien.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 4, 2006)

Holas.jorf.que tipo de mic tenia el cto previamente...??? porque para conectar una entrada de audio de algun pre solo debes eliminar la resistencia de VCC del mic electret y asilar las etapas por medio de un condenso electrolitico de valor medio 47uF.

BYE!


----------



## psicodelico (Oct 5, 2006)

Ches!! una pregunta, ¿de que tipo deben ser los capacitores/condensadores para montar este simple circuito?, que al parecer no funka...
pregunto porque esto ya no es un amplificadorcito de morondanga.. con tanta frecuencia, seguro que hay que tomar algun recaudo, ¿o no? que tipo? ceramicos, poliester, electroliticos?  porque en la pagina no dice nada de nada....


----------



## JV (Oct 5, 2006)

psicodelico, el simbolo de los capacitores electroliticos es distinto al de los ceramicos/poliester. Ademas el valor de los de este circuito es muy bajo para ser electroliticos. Si son ceramicos o poliester no es tan crucial como lo es la construccion de la bobina y de la placa.


----------



## Jorf (Oct 5, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Holas.jorf.que tipo de mic tenia el cto previamente...??? porque para conectar una entrada de audio de algun pre solo debes eliminar la resistencia de VCC del mic electret y asilar las etapas por medio de un condenso electrolitico de valor medio 47uF.
> 
> BYE!



Si, hice ese paso de desconectar la alimentación del mismo, de paso también pregunto, con que tensión tengo que alimentar un electrec? Decís de colocarle un capacitor en serie de 47 micros, original tiene una de 104nanos creo.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 5, 2006)

Holas.Jorf. el condenso electrolitico que menciono es para cuando sakes el electret y pongas una alimntacion de señal de audio desde un amplificador o un equipo de sonido( el disc-man)  desconozco  el voltaje que necesita el mic electret pero creo que rondea los 1.5- 3 Vcc no te aseguro nada pero creo es que asi..............

BYE!


----------



## jesus flores (Oct 5, 2006)

Vi un esquema de un transmisor por fm bien simple que dice transmitir a una distancia de 10 kilometros  , pero este esta pensado para transmitir señales de un reproductor de cds por ejemplo, que es una señal mas elevada que la de un microfono pero pienso que haciendole un par de modificaciones tranquilamente transmite voces a traves de un mic ,el circuito ya lo arme pero no pude comprobar su alcance real debido a que algunos componentes no los tengo, especialmente tengo dudas sobre la antena a usar no tengo por el momento conocimientos del tema porque oi por ahi que si le pones unaantena inadecuada a la potencia que transmite un transmisor puedes arruinar algunos componentes, si alguien tiene algun conocimiento al respecto entrar por favor al tema que cree que es diseño de antenas para transmisores por fm de jesus flores.


----------



## psicodelico (Oct 8, 2006)

Hola, les cuento rápidamente que monte el circuitejo motivo de esta conversación, partiendo de su impreso propuesto, (a lo indio, edding 400, imaginarán que las pistas no tienen un buen acabado) según lo que encontré la idea original parece pertenecer a otra página y no a pablin, mirar:

http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/tx/bug5.htm

También hay algún comentario en:

http://members.tripod.com/~transmitters/begin.htm

Me funciono a la primera, salía en la frecuencia de unos 105Mhz según el dial de esta radio...
Lo hice funcionar alimentándolo con una fuente, y salía un ruido molesto de fondo, imagino que proviene de la fuente, aún lo probé con pilas o batería.
Puse cualquier porquería de capacitor, cerámicos todos, digo esto porque por ahí alguna vez leí que para el buen funcionamiento de circuitos como estos pues los capacitores deben ser de cierta calidad y NPO, no fue éste el caso.
Un detalle, no hay que guiarse por los dibujos de los contornos de los componentes, más exactamente de los transistores, porque están al revés, lo que está correcto es la designación de los terminales, ( c b e ).
buehhh era eso, chaucito.


----------



## Jorf (Oct 8, 2006)

psicodelico: Me hiciste dar ganas de seguir jugando con ese circuito, así que me fuí a mis archivos, cambíel el capacitor de 12 picos y le puse un trimmer verde, micrófono y a probar. Conecto y no escucho ninguna descarga como generalmente pasa, sin embargo me pongo a variar el trimmer y nada, subo la frecuencia por encima de los 100 Mhz y ahí aparece lo que estaba buscando, descarga, regulo y voilá! Funcionando!!! De antena usé un pedazo de cable de unos 15Cm y obtuve 25 metros transmitiendo desde adentro de un galpon de chapa (mejor jaula de Faraday no conseguí, jajajajaaaa) Bueno, seguiré probando para dejarlo bien y salir a jugar. 

Me olvidaba, medí el la corriente y está cerca de los 40mA (se puede decir que la potencia es de 40mW +/-?). Otras particularidades que vi, si toco la antena no se corre la frecuencia y esta se mantiene invariente por más que baje el voltaje, desde los 12V hasta los 8V la frecuencia siempre fué la misma, solo bajó la potencia.


PD: Yo sabía que tenía que dedicarle mas tiempo al circuito aquella vez, sin embargo me tenía desesperanzado.

PD2: Que alcance obtuviste? El sonido te sale nítido? Se podrá conectar una entrada de audio?


----------



## VichoT (Oct 8, 2006)

Holas.Jorf...algunas acotaciones respecto atu existosa prueba....

1º De antena deberias probar con un alambre de mayor longuitud... 50cm,70cm, 1.4mts...

2º La ultima etapa de amplificación de RF asegura uan independencia dela carga de antena y el oscilador..es por eso ke cuando tocas la antena el transmisor no varia le fracuencia....al menos no se nota.

3º Que es eso de descargar???? la secuencia que mencionaste dice: descarga,regulo y voilá! porfa podrias explicarme a que te reieres con esto????.

4º La corriente que mediste de 40mA es elconsumo de todo el cto o solo dela ultima etapa????..porloque se como regla practica en estos ctos simples el rendimiento es cercano al33% aumenta con aplificadores de RF pero no mucho....asiesque la ppotencia que irradia tu transmisor seria cercana a 200mW.

5º Para la entrada de audio ya se dijo que basta eliminar la aliemntacion CC del mic y poner un condenso  en serie ala base del 1º transistor.

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Oct 10, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Holas.Jorf...algunas acotaciones respecto atu existosa prueba....
> 
> 1º De antena deberias probar con un alambre de mayor longuitud... 50cm,70cm, 1.4mts...



Hasta ahora solo probé con una antenita telescópica de 20cm, tiene que ver la longitud? Creo que si, pero no me acuerdo la fórmula



			
				VichoT dijo:
			
		

> 2º La ultima etapa de amplificación de RF asegura uan independencia dela carga de antena y el oscilador..es por eso ke cuando tocas la antena el transmisor no varia le fracuencia....al menos no se nota.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!



			
				VichoT dijo:
			
		

> 3º Que es eso de descargar???? la secuencia que mencionaste dice: descarga,regulo y voilá! porfa podrias explicarme a que te reieres con esto????.



Cuando alimento el circuito se produce escucha una descarga en la radio, cuando pasa eso se que está cerca la transmisión desde donde está, toco el trimmer y listo. Experiencia propia.



			
				VichoT dijo:
			
		

> 4º La corriente que mediste de 40mA es elconsumo de todo el cto o solo dela ultima etapa????..porloque se como regla practica en estos ctos simples el rendimiento es cercano al33% aumenta con aplificadores de RF pero no mucho....asiesque la ppotencia que irradia tu transmisor seria cercana a 200mW.



Ese es el consumo en toda el circuito



			
				VichoT dijo:
			
		

> 5º Para la entrada de audio ya se dijo que basta eliminar la aliemntacion CC del mic y poner un condenso  en serie ala base del 1º transistor.



Probé con un condensador de 47 micros y con otro de 100 micros y nada, la alimentación del electrec la corté. Luego agarré un transformador de audio y conecté el secundario al circuito y el primario como entrada, anduvo bastante bien. No sé por qué no me anda la teoría de los capacitores en todos los circuitos emisores que tengo para probar.

Gracias, hasta ahora las expectativas son buenas, prometo fotos!


----------



## reals (Oct 12, 2006)

Vichot mira mi circuito es éste que te mando, es un micrófono de excelente calidad pero transmite a poca distancia , tenés algún circuito de potencia para lograr que alcance 200 metros?


----------



## VichoT (Oct 13, 2006)

Holas.reals.Al cto que tienes podrias agregarle un amplificador de RF clase C. tengo unos esquemaspor ahy pero tendras que darme tiempo para probarlos y luego pasarlos al PC..... hasta entonces podras hacer tu propia busqueda aunque sea de lso conseptos tars el amplificador d clase C para que en uan eventualidad puedas repararlo.... con el amplificador que te propongo alcanzarias  300mts a 500mts de alcance libre de obstaculos con una antena exterior..

Dime si te intersa  porfa para no  hacer trabajo en bano.


BYE!


----------



## reals (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola Vichot me interesa , si tienes uno que me haga alcanzar los 100 metros con obstaculos ( en un dto) , si no no importa gracias igual

Te recomiendo ese transmisor es muy bueno por lo menos es el mejor que conosco hasta ahora con excelente fidelidad


----------



## Jorf (Oct 16, 2006)

Volviendo a leer el post me encuentro que alguien editó mi último mensaje en donde no hice llamadas y contesté en negritas, gracias, quedó muy bueno.

Los problemas que tengo aún: 

* El largo de la antena

* Como hacer la entrada IN sin tener que utilizar un transformador de audio.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 16, 2006)

Holas.Jorf.



			
				Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Los problemas que tengo aún:
> 
> * El largo de la antena



Que problemas tienes con el largo dela antena .....no puedes encontrar metal suficiente para hacerla o te faltan medidas... 

recuerdo haverte dicho que probaras con distintas medidas aunque la correcta seria al de 70cm...  para un dipolo de media onda.... enrealidad cada dipolo debera tener 71.2 cm para ser exactos paa cubrir justo el centro dela banda  comercial de trasmision en FM (88 108Mhz)



			
				Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Los problemas que tengo aún:
> 
> * Como hacer la entrada IN sin tener que utilizar un transformador de audio.



Exactamente que problemas tienes con la entrada de audio desde un sistema... ay que con el condenso a mi me a vastado para la mayoria delos casos... al impedancia si bein es importante si esta errada solo perderas potencia  y no necesitas mucha potencia de audio para el transmisor sino lo saturaras y suena peor que antes.... el drama es cuando la impedancia dela carga(en este caso cto modulador/transmisor) es menor al soportado por el sistema de audio  ahy podras quemar la salida deaudio de tu sistema (diskman..PC etc...)

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Oct 16, 2006)

Para la antena entonces pruebo con una varilla de 70 cm a ver como se comporta.

Probé con el condensador para la antrada IN y hace este efecto: Como que empieza a transmitir pero luego la señal se va perdiendo hasta llegar a solo silencio, todo esto en un segundo. Solo logré que funcione a medias con el transformador de audio, que tiene una impedancia de entrada de 200 ohms, no corro riesgo de quemar nada por suerte!


----------



## pinchemoncho (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola amigo como te va sabes vi tu anuncio y de echo quiero hacer este micro pues tenemos una banda de reggae y necesitamos 3 microfonos como estos yo estoy estudiando comunicaciones y electronica y como proyecto final decidí hacer un circuito como este

Por lo que tengo algunas dudas ojala me pudieras ayudar

1.-¿Como se hace la bobina me refiero a que calibre y centro de cuanto?

2.-¿Tengo que hacer un receptor cierto? Por favor si pudieras anexar el diagrama del receptor seria de mucha a yuda

3.-¿Cual de los 2 circuitos es mejor utilizar? Los microfonos son para saxofon trombón y trompeta

Ojala me puedas ayudar puesto que veo que es facil pero de repente leo sus platicas y me pierdo y no les entiendo jajajajaja confieso que soy principiante

ATTE
Monchito "FOFOLIA"
Reggae de alta calidad


----------



## reals (Oct 23, 2006)

Bueno mirá , la bobina está integrado en la plaqueta, en éstos dias te mando el diagrama de la plaqueta , receptor no hace falta hacer puedes usar cualquier radio y sintonizar tu mic , por último si es para saxofón y trompeta no hace falta éste microfono , puedes hacer uno no inalambrico , igual cuando pueda te paso el diagrama de islas , suerte


----------



## VichoT (Oct 25, 2006)

Holas.Reals. Sorry por la demora.... aqui esta el amplificador de RF ...esat diseñado y probado para un tarnsmisor de RF ( el ke tb publike en este foro... en otro tema ) esta ajustado para la banda de FM comercial... 88-108Mhz  puede entregar la misma potencia en cualquier parte de la banda... si lo ajustas bien.....

 la potencia de entrada .... yo lo hacia trabajar con 0.1 Watts y la salida me entregaba 0.6 Watts... aunque reseleccionando algunosde sus componentes. en especial Q1. podras sacarle mas potencia aunque con 0.6mW tenia  cerca de 700mts de alcance de emision directo ( asi sin obstaculos..un par de casas) con una antena de dipolo de media onda ubicada a 2mts del suelo hasta el centro de la antena ... en terminos grales pude alcanzar 600mts aprox en el centro dela cuidad...con casas y edificios incluidos en la medida y prueba...

Espero te sirva de algo y que mi post no haya llegado demasiado tarde.

BYE!


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

Yo hice un microfono FM inalambrico que no tenia especificaciones de la bobina siguiendo las instrucciones de josepino http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index?fm_microphone.jpc que muestra como hacer la bobina usando un lapiz y el cable usado en los alambres de telefono o de redes utp.

me ha funcionado bien hasta para el circuito que pones de pabiln.com.ar

Solamente solda un alambre en la vuelta 4 para obtener la derivacion de la bobina que indica en el circuito.

Akylesmx


----------



## kelvin (Dic 5, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, estoy estudiando electronica y me llama mucho la atensión las trasmisiones en fm, me gustaria saber si me pueden enviar los planos completos de un transmisor con emisor(antena), receptor y tambien reproductor de señal osea sus parlantes que me gustaria hacerlo desde cero, no importa el alcanze ya que lo quiero hacer por curiosidad y creo que es el mejor paso para comenzar con algo sencillo, agradesco su respuesta.


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2007)

Busca en los post-it de éste foro.

Saludos


----------



## kelvin (Dic 5, 2007)

estan los planos del microfono y del amplificador pero me gustaria tener el de el receptor de señales y como se mandan al amplificador para oirlo


----------



## eze0106 (Abr 4, 2009)

akyles que tal es ese circuito? yo lo vi pero me parece que no tiene buena calidad, que tal te anduvo?


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Gabolema usa el pcb que esta en la pagina, la bobina es el cobre de la plaqueta que esta en una pista en espiral ,trata de imprimir el pcb como esta en la pag.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 4, 2009)

Si no armas la placa tal como se ve, no importa, puedes hacer la bobina con 4 vueltas de alambre cualquiera, las enrollas en un lápiz y luego lo retiras, pues es de núcleo de aire.

Yo he armado varios circuitos parecidos a este y funcionan muy bien.


----------



## mariano22 (May 16, 2009)

che Jorf...soy nuevo en el foro...tambien hize el microfono de : http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/tx/bug5.htm 

por ahora no lo puede hacer andar...exactamente a que frecuencia te andaba? como lograste saber la fecuencia?
saludos!


----------



## richar (May 16, 2009)

una pregunta como hago para subir un esquema que tengo de un pequeño microfono de fm cubre casi toda la frecuencia de fm comercial, el cual lo hize hace tiempo y fuciona


----------



## mariano22 (May 17, 2009)

cuando vas a responder como estoy haciendo yo ahora...mas abajo dice: Agregar una imagen o archivo al mensaje...en examinar lo buscas y luego lo subis... saludos


----------



## richar (May 17, 2009)

la bobina esta compuesta por 4 espiras (de alambre Nº20) con un 1cm de diametro interior espero que les sirva para mas sensibilidad colocar un preamplificador, el circuito funciona con 3 a 6 voltios, se que es simple pero funciona y es similar a muchos que vi por todos lados lo probe y funciona eso se los aseguro(el ciruito lo saque de unos apuntes de colegio no se de quien es el autor asi que no pregunten ) se me olvido la antena sale de la segunda espira de la bobina, el trimer es de 3 a 30 pf si no lo encuentran usen el sintonizador de una radio de fm que  tambien funciona.
saludos.


----------



## santyfox23 (May 21, 2009)

hola a todos necesito montar el circuito del microfono pero como jago el receptor, no se si sea una pregunta tonta, estoy empezando a ver comuniciones. a otra cosa y como hallo la frecuencia que dice en el circuito de jose pino. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## saiwor (Oct 26, 2009)

gabolema dijo:


> Hola,
> Encontré este circuito en Pablín:
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm
> Tengo una duda respecto a la bobina. Cómo la hago? Se pueden comprar? No dice el diámetro, importa?
> ...


 
ese transmisor es solo experimental... para principiantes,,, yo arme, llega hasta dos metros, llega todo con interferencias no es nitido,,,,,,, te comento si tu primera vez puedes acerlo para tener experiencias,,,, si quieres uno semiprofesional: "transmisor Fm verónica" usa el buscador ya trataron de ese tema.


----------



## Su Pe (Mar 29, 2010)

Julian David dijo:


> Hola gabolema, mira, si pones atensión al circuito impreso que aparece abajo sale una especie de espiral esa espiral hace las veces de bobina para tu circuito para que no tengas que hacer por si sabes hacere una bobina es medio complicado y canson.
> 
> Eso  se puede hacer con EAGLE (Si no sabes me avisas te explico) guardando bien las especificaciones que dice alli mismo en la pagina, el grosor del camino y el numero de vueltas en la espiral importan muchisimo en el valor de la inductancia.
> 
> ...



Julian me podrías explicar como hacer la bobina en el eagle? Muchas gracias


----------



## mixato (Mar 29, 2010)

Yo armé ese mismo circuito de Pablín y funciona perfecto, la bobina es tal cual dice Julian el espiral que está en el PCB, con respecto al alcance yo tuve mucho mas alcance y atravezando paredes de la casa. Lo usaba como babymonitor y nunca tuve problemas, eso sí ponele alguna antena para aumentar el alcance, uno 10 o 20 cm a mi me alcanzaron.

No necesitas hacerlo en el eagle si ya está el diseño hecho, solo imprime el pcb que aparece en pablin y listo.


----------



## Su Pe (Mar 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, pero necesito hacer yo misma el eagle porque es para la univarsidad y lo tengo que sustentar.... por eso les agradeceria si me ayudaran con eso....


----------



## mixato (Mar 31, 2010)

Mirá, no es mala onda, pero acá la idea es no acatar la ley del menor esfuerzo, y me parece que teniendo el circuito completo, el pcb, y la explicación de la página mas lo que te dimos. No creo que tengas ningún problema en hacer tu proyecto. Mas siendo para la facultad deberían sobrarte los conocimientos para hacer lo que te falta.
Sin esfuerzo no se logra nada, y no me parece que te estés esforzando mucho en este tema. Estás estudiando una carrera universitaria, la idea es que trates de aprender algo, no de tratar que los demás resuelvan tu problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2010)

Su Pe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, pero necesito hacer yo misma el eagle porque es para la univarsidad y lo tengo que sustentar.... por eso les agradeceria si me ayudaran con eso....


*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*


----------



## Su Pe (Mar 31, 2010)

Si yo quisiera hacer las cosas por el camino facil hace ratooooooo hubiera impreso eso y lo hubiera hecho!
Pero como yo si quiero aprender y hacer las cosas pensando, no a la ligera, y desafortunadamente nadie aqui es capaz de explicarle a uno como hacer esa bobina(yo no estoy pidiendo que me lo hagan!) Solo que me digan como que noseeeeee, que culpa pues de no saber!!!!!!!!!!peor que lo hiciera asi tal cual sin aprender nada, sin saber porque va como va!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2010)

Su Pe dijo:


> ..... desafortunadamente nadie aqui es capaz de explicarle a uno *como hacer esa bobina*(yo no estoy pidiendo que me lo hagan!) S....


*! Corrección ¡* Lo que pediste es que te ayuden con el diseño en Eagle.


Su Pe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, *pero necesito hacer yo misma el eagle porque es para la univarsidad y lo tengo que sustentar:*shock:.... por eso les agradeceria si me ayudaran con eso....



Si lo que quieres es conocer como hacer la bobina busca "Calculador Bobinas" en esta dirección:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## Su Pe (Mar 31, 2010)

aja, que alguien me explique como hacer la bobida en el eagle, yo misma la hago! y gracias!!!


----------



## mixato (Mar 31, 2010)

A ver, dejame ver si entiendo:

1° Estás intentando copiar un circuito de una página web para un proyecto de la facultad.
2° Quieres copiar el pcb de la página en Eagle para defenderlo como si fuera tuyo.
3° Quieres que te expliquemos como dibujar las pistas de la bobina en el Eagle por que es demasiado dificil para ti entenderlo por tu misma!

Y cual es la parte que pretendes aprender de todo esto? A mi me parece una burda copia.


----------



## Su Pe (Mar 31, 2010)

Obviamente lo voy a compiar!!!
Pero sabiendo por que se hizo lo que se hizo!!!


----------



## Dano (Mar 31, 2010)

Jajajajajajjajjajajajajajjajaj 


S2


EDITO: El transmisor que presenta el que creó el tema, funciona Ok tiene buena estabilidad y debe rendir unos 100m


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Y una vez que tengas hecho el esquemático en EAGLE sólo necesitás rutear a mano la bobina (de las dimensiones que habrás ya calculado).

Saludos


----------



## ingniera (Abr 18, 2010)

Estoy montontando este transmisor pero algunas personas me hn dicho que los componentes se soldan encima de la tarjeta(montaje superficial), pero otras personas me dicen que asi no funciona,,,, los que ya lo han hecho como les funciono???


----------



## Nachosan (May 26, 2010)

Perdón que pregunte en este post de hace tanto tiempo, pero estoy interesado en construir el circuito y tengo un par de dudas, si me pudiesen contestar un par por lo menos sería un ayudón.

Ahí va mi primera duda: antes que nada, la potencia, estabilidad y sensibilidad que indica en la página que se lograron con un amplificador de RF y un pre de AF, son circuitos separados, de otros aparatos, por lo que entiendo. Entonces, me gustaría saber si tiene estabilidad, potencia, y sensibilidad el circuito sólo. (ya sé que no es nada profesional y no voy a lograr mucho, pero con 100 mts estables y limpios me alcanza y por lo visto este logra algo así).

Estoy empezando en esto de comunicaciones radiofónicas y no quisiera complicarme mucho con bobinas por ahora, por eso me atrajo este circuito que ya la tiene armada directamente en la placa.

Otra cosa, ya sé que si le quiero agregar un jack para conectar un micrófono dinámico lo único que tengo que hacer sería sacar la resistencia de 4k7. Ahora, si quisiera regular la potencia del aparato ¿qué resistencia tendría que cambiar por un preset o potenciómetro?estaría bueno saber el funcionamiento para ver qué regula cada cosa, en un suplemento de CEKIT vi un circuito que explicaba bastante qué hacía cada componente y su funcionamiento, pero había que fabricar la bobina y diseñar la placa, lo cual se me hizo bastante difícil poniéndole las modificaciones que quería.

Por último, ¿cómo se calibra el circuito?en el esquemático no creo ver ningún trimmer o capacitor variable. Cómo es posible que regulemos la frecuencia de la señal sin eso?

Desde ya muchas gracias, y perdón por el testamento


----------



## gussaq (Ago 29, 2010)

Nachosan dijo:


> Ahí va mi primera duda: antes que nada, la potencia, estabilidad y sensibilidad que indica en la página que se lograron con un amplificador de RF y un pre de AF, son circuitos separados, de otros aparatos, por lo que entiendo. Entonces, me gustaría saber si tiene estabilidad, potencia, y sensibilidad el circuito sólo.



Hola Nachosan, no se si llegue a captar bien esa pregunta . A mi entender el autor lo que trata de hacer es modularizar el circuito en etapas independientes para que sea mas fácil de comprender el funcionamiento general (el clásico divide y vencerás ), no creo que se trate de partes de otros aparatos unidas.

En cuanto a la *potencia* es poca, no se precisamente cuanta pero no creo que supere algunas décimas de mW, en cuanto a la *estabilidad* es bastante buena (la mejor de los circuitos de este tipo que he constriudo hasta ahora) el corrimiento de frecuencia no supera los 0.1 a 0.2 Mhz dependiento del estado de la batería y por lo que a sensibilidad respeta creo se debe referirse a la ganancia del preamp de AF , tanto con un mic electrec como con un mic dinámico se escucha bárbaro (obvio que con el mic dinamico lo ténes que pegar más a la boca para que se escuche  en cambio con el electrec basta estar en la misma habitación ). Como bien decis para conectar un mic dinámico por medio de un jack ténes que sacar la resistencia de 4,7k, y si le conectas un electrec te recomendaria que en lugar de ese resistor le coleques un preset de 50k a 100k y pruebes (de paso le regulás ganancia), una vez que te guste como suena tu micrófono sacá el preset del circuito medi el valor y reemplazalo por un resistor fijo del valor más próximo...por que no todos tiene la misma tension de polarizacion y puede generar mucho acople, saturación y hasta un constante chillido molesto cosa que me pasó y tube que reemplazarlo por un resistor de 47k en lugar de 4,7k.


Nachosan dijo:


> Ahora, si quisiera regular la potencia del aparato ¿qué resistencia tendría que cambiar por un preset o potenciómetro?


Calculo que te referís al volumen del mic, para esta tarea te recomendaría desoldar la pata del capacitor de desocaple de 10n que va a la base del 1er Transistor BC547 y soldarle en serie un potenciómetro de 150k + o - (esto también es cuestion de prueba y error, yo probe con una de 50k y me quede corto..uno de 500k no creo que te falle ).

Con respecto al alcance logre unos 40m a 45m +o- usando un celular como  receptor y no mas de 8m a 10m con un radiograbador común (el alcance  efectivo también depende de la sensibilidad del receptor), siempre con  sonido nítido y en ambiente cerrado. Ojo que no estoy queriendo decir  que no pueda llegar a los 100m, al momento de las pruebas mi bateria  estaba un poco gastada ,  ademas siempre puede una hacerse con una buena fuente regulada,  filtrada y estabilizada para aumentar un poco (no demasiado) la tension  para lograr algo mas de alcance.
Es cierto que la frecuencia de resonacia del tanque LC en este circuito  es fija (en 90.1 Mhz lo sintonizo yo en mi receptor por ejem.) pero se  puede variar cambiando el capacitor de 12pF por un trimmer de 0-30pF  creería yo.

Bueno espero haberte sido util, no soy un experto en el campo pero si un buen aficionado con ganas de aprender  asi que cualquier opinión, sugerencia, corrección o crítica (siempre que sea constructiva) es bienvenida, Saludos Gustavo.


----------



## Nachosan (Sep 10, 2010)

Gustavo, te pasaste loco!esas eran las dudas que tenía, me entendiste perfectamente.

Bueno y como ya me la dejaste servida para el gol (para añadir un poco de jerga futbolística, que está de moda por estos dias), voy a tener que encarar esto lo antes posible. Lo pienso probar primero como me decís vos, incluyendo el "preset de ganancia" del mic electret, pote de volumen (voy a probar con uno de 250k, o de 500k en su defecto). En cuanto a la frecuencia de resonancia, la voy a dejar fija, supongo que pondré un cap de 12 Pf o casi seguramente uno de 22 Pf que sé que tengo algunos por ahí.

Eso es todo, cuando lo termine de armar y lo pruebe, si funciona seguro haga un par de modificaciones más y vengo a comentar los resultados.

Loco, te agradezco mucho la ayuda, la venía esperando hace rato y llegó mejor de lo que esperaba, espero que funcione sino ya me recibo de siome, este sería el tercer circuito de FM que encaro , pero a este le tengo fe che.
Un abrazo


----------



## Nachosan (Sep 17, 2010)

Bueno como prometí, lo armé y lo probé.
Usé dos transistores BC548 y un BC557, un cap de 2.2 en vez del de 2.7p y lo probé con una batería de 9v bastante nueva. Con el electret ni siquiera hizo falta cambiarle la resistencia de 4k7 porque anduvo bien (tuvo un alcance de alrededor de 10 metros, atravesando una pared, bastante estable y un sonido muy limpio).
Después le cambié el capacitor de 12p por un trimmer amarillo (4.5-40 Pf), de manera de poder cambiar la frecuencia en la que transmite, funcionó bien. Quise mejorar el alcance poniéndole una antena de una radio vieja en vez del alambre pero disminuyó considerablemente. Así que volví al alambre.

Y luego el cambio crucial: saqué la resistencia de 4k7 y le puse un trimmer de 100k, y en lugar del electret conecté un jack hembra. Luego lo probé conectándolo a la pc y poniéndo música. El resultado: acoples y distorsiones varias, de la música que pasaba en la pc, traté regulando el trimmer y cambiaba un poco pero seguía haciendo bastante ruido, probé bajar el volumen de la pc, lo mismo, habia un leve cambio pero seguía haciendo ruidos y el alcance era mínimo.
Así que me quedé en eso, estoy viendo cómo hacer para poder conectarlo a la salida de los parlantes de la pc, cuando lo solucione vengo y comento.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2010)

Nachosan dijo:


> Y luego el cambio crucial: saqué la resistencia de 4k7 y le puse un trimmer de 100k, y en lugar del electret conecté un jack hembra. Luego lo probé conectándolo a la pc y poniéndo música.


Ajá... ¿Y esa resistencia que cambiaste por el trimpot qué es lo que hace?

Si no sabés la respuesta, avisá, pero dale una leída al texto del link del primer post y fijate que tiene un asterisco al lado de esa resistencia en el esquemático. Seguilo y leé lo que dice ahí.

Si hiciste el otro diseño, no importa, las entradas son muy similares y sirve igual el texto.
Leer primero, interpretar, aclarar dudas y recién ahí armarlo. Eso, dicen los que saben, es lo que hay que hacer.
Será aburrido, pero funciona. Y hay que aprender las cosas sólo una vez.

Armando a lo loco hay que aprenderlas a cada rato...


Saludos


----------



## Nachosan (Sep 20, 2010)

> Ajá... ¿Y esa resistencia que cambiaste por el trimpot qué es lo que hace?



Según lo que entendí, adapta la impedancia de la entrada del transmisor, ya que la impedancia de un electret no es la misma que la de una salida de una pc o un i-pod, etc. 
Lo que me mandaste a leer ya lo había leído, y no me sorprende ni me aclara nada, dice que la resistencia de 4k7 es requerida únicamente con el uso de electret. Bueno, según esto, debería funcionar como lo probé yo (con la salida de audio de la pc en vez del micrófono) sin ninguna resistencia en el lugar en el que debería estar la de 4k7 (coloqué un jumper en el lugar en el que se encontraba dicha resistencia).
Una vez hecho esto, que en teoría según lo que me marcaste vos debería funcionar, decidí colocar el trimpot de 100k  pensando que quizás podría variar algo ya que el sonido se distorsionaba bastante sin ninguna resistencia, y si la misma lo que modifica es la impedancia de la entrada, me pareció lógico poder controlarla con un trimpot, y ver si cambiaba algo en el sonido, de todos modos, con el trimpot al mínimo éste funcionaría como si no hubiera resistencia, ¿estoy en lo cierto?



> Si hiciste el otro diseño, no importa, las entradas son muy similares y sirve igual el texto.


¿Hablás del diseño de josépino que aparece en la primera página?no, armé el de Pablín.

Y bueno, si te fijás en el hilo, antes de armarlo pregunté todas las dudas que tenía y fui haciendo modificaciones poco a poco para saber bien qué rol cumple cada componente en el circuito. Supongo que es bastante predecible que para preguntar esas cosas por lo menos haya leído e interpretado el texto y el circuito que se publicó.

 Quizás me apuré en armarlo, no sé, creo que ya había interpretado bastante como para ponerme a experimentar...de todos modos, sigo los pasos de un gran sabio que alguna vez dijo:
 "...Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés..."

Bueno, en cuanto arme otro o solucione este problema, comento los resultados, y espero que, si estoy teniendo algún error y no me doy cuenta, alguien me corrija.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

Nachosan dijo:


> Según lo que entendí, adapta la impedancia de la entrada del transmisor...


Mnop...
El asunto es que esa resistencia es la que polariza al electret y a la postre es la responsable de traducir en variaciones de tensión las variaciones del micrófono.


Nachosan dijo:


> ...dice que la resistencia de 4k7 es requerida únicamente con el uso de electret.


Precisamente porque sin ella no tiene alimentación 


Nachosan dijo:


> Bueno, según esto, debería funcionar como lo probé yo [...] *sin ninguna resistencia en el lugar en el que debería estar la de 4k7* (coloqué un jumper en el lugar en el que se encontraba dicha resistencia).


En negrita está lo correcto, no va nada en lugar de la resistencia.
Pensá que si le ponés el junper ese, le estás dejando +V a la base del transistor de entrada (eso no es algo muy deseable) y le estás poniendo +V (también) a lo que le conectes (iPod, PC o lo que sea) 


Nachosan dijo:


> ...con el trimpot al mínimo éste funcionaría como si no hubiera resistencia, ¿estoy en lo cierto?


Es cierto, pero no es algo deseable en este caso.


Nachosan dijo:


> ¿Hablás del diseño de josépino que aparece en la primera página?no, armé el de Pablín.


Ambos tienen una entrada similar. Yo hablo del link del primer post (Pablin.com). El otro no es nada distinto en esta parte que estamos tratando.


Nachosan dijo:


> ...de todos modos, sigo los pasos de un gran sabio que alguna vez dijo...



Ese de sabio tiene lo que vos de marciano 

Saludos, sacá el jumper y comentá qué pasa (eso sí, poné el volumen del iPod *muy *bajito, por lo menos para empezar).


----------



## LGNK3 (Jun 7, 2011)

gabolema dijo:


> Hola,
> Encontré este circuito en Pablín:
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm
> Tengo una duda respecto a la bobina. Cómo la hago? Se pueden comprar? No dice el diámetro, importa?
> ...



hla men ese transmisor a veces sale , yo compre uno en paruro a 3 soles con componentes y todo y no me salio, hice uno mas complejo de cekit... al men0s salio..


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, indagando por internet encontre este maravilloso microfono espia que al ser alimentado con 220V se puede esconder en un televisor o en una lampara ya que iria conectado a su misma red electrica (220v) veran tengo una duda con el circuito, su intensidad es de 400mW que llega a cubrir 25M amueblador y edificados y unos 100 al aire libre. Segun el manual esos 400mW biene dados por un diodo de 6v/400mW, mi pregunta es: si cambio ese diodo por uno de mas mW la potencia del circuito aumentaria y a su vez la distancia de transmision?


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2011)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola a todos, indagando por internet encontre este maravilloso microfono espia que al ser alimentado con 220V se puede esconder en un televisor o en una lampara ya que iria conectado a su misma red electrica (220v) veran tengo una duda con el circuito, su intensidad es de 400mW que llega a cubrir 25M amueblador y edificados y unos 100 al aire libre. Segun el manual esos 400mW biene dados por un diodo de 6v/400mW, mi pregunta es: si cambio ese diodo por uno de mas mW la potencia del circuito aumentaria y a su vez la distancia de transmision?



No, pero puede aumentar un poco la tensión de la fuente modificando el zener y los componentes asociados, pero no lograras ams que aunemntar unos metros mas a base de disipación de calor y aumento de frecuencia.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 10, 2011)

ok gracias Dano


----------



## adefesio (Abr 26, 2019)

hola , con el circuito que muestra la imagen, en donde puedo medir con el osciloscopio la tension que se va a transmitir por radiofrecuencia?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 26, 2019)

adefesio dijo:


> hola , con el circuito que muestra la imagen, en donde puedo medir con el osciloscopio la tension que se va a transmitir por radiofrecuencia?


Te refieres a la señal que se va a transmitir? ...seria en la base del transistor (en modo AC).


----------



## adefesio (Abr 27, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Te refieres a la señal que se va a transmitir? ...seria en la base del transistor (en modo AC).


no, me refiero a la señal completa, informacion + portadora.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 27, 2019)

adefesio dijo:


> no, me refiero a la señal completa, informacion + portadora.


Entonces es  donde se pone la antena.


----------



## adefesio (Abr 27, 2019)

pero no le puse antena. En teoria tendria que ir en mitad de la bobina, pero yo no le puse porque ponia que era opcional.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 28, 2019)

adefesio dijo:


> pero no le puse antena. En teoría tendria que ir en mitad de la bobina, pero yo no le puse porque ponia que era opcional.


Si, así es. La antena es importante porque te dará mas alcance.


----------



## adefesio (Abr 30, 2019)

entonces la portadora mas la señal se miden en los extremos de la bobina no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2019)

Hola a todos , la pinça del osciloscopio si conecta en lo punto del circuito denominado "Antena" y lo cocodrilo a la masa o tierra del circuito.
!Peeeero NO pudemos olvidar que lo Osciloscopio enpleyado para hacer esa medida tiene que tener  aomenos 150MHz de banda pasante en su entrada vertical para valer las medidas o caso contrario NO te vale de nada!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## adefesio (May 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , la pinça del osciloscopio si conecta en lo punto del circuito denominado "Antena" y lo cocodrilo a la masa o tierra del circuito.
> 
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


insisto, ¿y si no tienes antena?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2019)

adefesio dijo:


> insisto, ¿y si no tienes antena?


Debes "pinçar" la bobina en su meo devanado.
Ese punto es donde debes conectar una antena para un mejor alcaçe a la redonda.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juanga (Jun 6, 2019)

VichoT dijo:


> BA1404


----------

